# Das bin ich..... und das ist mein Teich.....



## Silverstorm (5. Feb. 2007)

Da ich jetzt mal ein paar Minuten Zeit gefunden hab, möcht ich mich jetzt auch mal vorstellen:

Ich bin der Christian und komme aus Eferding in Oberösterreich.
Der Nick "Silverstorm" kommt von meinem früheren Hobby, dem Auto veredeln. Da war ich in diversen Foren unterwegs und drum hab ich den Nick beibehalten.

Ich bin verlobt und hab einen süssen Sohn mit 18 Monaten.

Vor sieben Jahren ist dann mein erster Teich entstanden. Ein Biotop ohne Schnickschnack mit ein paar Goldis und Karauschen. Aus ein paar Karauschen wurden dann doch noch etwas mehr.
Nach ein paar Recherchen im Net, hab ich mir dann einen mini Pflanzenfilter dazugebaut.
Wenn ich noch wo a Foto finde, wird das natürlich nachgereicht.

Trotz des kleinen Pflanzenfilters und einer eigentlich ganz guten Wasserqualität, wollte ich 2006 dann doch noch mehr. So kam es, dass im Herbst 2006 der Bagger im Garten anrückte.
Also Loch gegraben, Vlies rein, Folie rein und Wasser rein.

Der in der Grube bin ich:








Entschuldigt bitte das verschwommene links im Bild:




Und die ersten Kois waren dann auch gleich mal drin:




Und diese bekamen schnell noch Gesellschaft:




Der Teich hat jetzt eine Länge von 10,4m und ist 5,30m breit. Die tiefste Stelle hat ca. 1,85m. Leider hab ich mich zu spät dafür entschlossen einen Bodenablauf zu machen, so verläuft dieser einen Teil oberhalb der Folie, aber dies stört mich nicht allzu sehr.
Mittlerweile hat Laub und alles Mögliche dafür gesorgt, dass die Folie nicht mehr schwarz sondern grün ist. Und das Wasser ist auch nicht mehr so kristallklar. Aber klar, jetzt ist noch kein Filter vorhanden und auch die Pflanzen lassen noch zu Wünschen übrig.
Eine schmale Brücke hat sich noch zum Teich gesellt, genau an der Kante zwischen Pflanzenbereich und Teich.

In den Schacht den man auf dem einen Bild sieht, kommt noch mein Eigenbau-Mehrkammerfilter. Der entsteht gerade in meiner Halle. Bilder gibts leider noch keine, aber die werde ich sicher noch machen. Dieser wird mit einem SiFi ausgestattet und somit hoffe ich, das Wasser halbwegs sauber halten zu können. Weiters ist noch geplant, dass rundum den Schacht noch erhöhter Pflanzenfilter gebaut wird, aber da ist noch nichts fix.

So, das wars erstmal. Wenns Neuigkeiten oder neue Bilder gibt, dann werde ich euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten.....

Grüsse aus OÖ, Chris

P.S. Hat jemand Vorschläge, für eine günstige Randgestaltung? Da hab ich noch keine brauchbaren Ideen.......


----------



## Joachim (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Das bin ich..... und das ist mein Teich.....*

Mal nach oben schieb - nicht das es unter geht ...


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Das bin ich..... und das ist mein Teich.....*

Hallo Chris,
da ich gerade selber am erweitern bin...

Könntest du mal Bilder der Ausschachtung einstellen?

Mich würde interessieren, wie du aufgebaut hast;- was verbirgt sich hinter der Folie  

Welche Folie hast du genommen? Ist das EPDM?

Wäre super nett von dir


----------



## Silverstorm (23. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Das bin ich..... und das ist mein Teich.....*

Hallo Thomas

Die (viel zu kleine) Ausschachtung wurde mit Eisenbahnschweller ausgekleidet.
Die hatte ich noch rumliegen und somit konnte ich mir den Beton sparen.

Die Folie ist leider nur PVC, aber ich denke dass diese völlig ausreicht.
Darunter ist noch Vlies, aber dieses bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht, da keine Steine oder dergleichen in der Erde sind. Oben schönster Humus und unten sehr dichte Erde, wie man die nennt weiss ich nicht. Ist aber ohne Folie dicht.

Werde demnächst meine Galerie einrichten, dann gibts Bilder

mfg Chris


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Das bin ich..... und das ist mein Teich.....*

Hallo Chris,

zur Teichrandgestaltung gehts z.B. hier lang, oder da lang oder vielleicht auch da. 
Bitte die weiterführenden Link, sofern noch funktionstüchtig, mit beachten oder einfach mal die Suchfunktion nutzen.

Viele Wege führen nach Rom.


----------



## Silverstorm (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Das bin ich..... und das ist mein Teich.....*

In den letzten Wochen ist einiges geschehen.
Der Teich ist soweit fertig.

Einzig der Steg braucht noch ein paar Bretter. Die sind leider um 5 zu wenig gewesen. 
Hinter dem Steg ist noch was mit __ Kletterpflanzen geplant, damit auch was Hohes am Teich steht und die Bank nicht so verloren und einsam dort stehen muss.
Rund um den Bodenfilter brauch ich noch ein paar Steine und am Samstag kommt noch das __ Hel-X in den Filter. Auch eine 72W UVC wird noch integriert. Aber dafür hab ich die Anschlüsse schon alle vorgesehen.

Im Bodenfilter ist unten eine Schicht Blähton versteckt. Damit dieser nicht wegschwimmt und auch aus optischen Gründen wurde oben dann noch Kiesel draufgeschüttet. Bepflanzt ist er mit __ Iris und __ Zwergrohrkolben.
Der Pflanzenbereich beherbergt auch Iris, __ Rohrkolben, Tannenwedel und ein oder zwei Pflanzen wo ich den Namen nicht kenne.

Im Teich selbst tut sich noch nicht viel mit Pflanzen, das sieht man eh auf den Bildern.

Der Filter ist komplett Eigenbau, welcher dank vielen Tipps aus dem Forum m.M. sehr gut geworden ist. Läuft halt derzeit noch ohne Hel-X, aber wie schon oben geschrieben.....
Der SiFi wird mit einer Güde G60 befeuert, welche mehr als genug Dampf hat, um das Sieb rein zu halten.
Die Wasserumwälzung erfolgt mit einer Sera PP10000. Diese verteilt das Wasser auf den Bodenfilter und zwei Zuläufe im Teich. Die Oberflächenströmung ist sicher ausreichend. Wie es unten mit der Strömung genau aussieht kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, aber stehen tut das Wasser nicht.

Der Rand wurde zur Gänze mit Flusssteinen und Kiesel gestaltet. Passt denke ich sehr gut. Die Bepflanzung hab ich versucht im asiatischen Stil zu halten.
Roter und grüner __ Fächerahorn, jap. Schirmtanne, Zwergkiefer und Buxe. Bambus hab ich schon ein paar Stöcke daheim liegen, muss aber noch was geeignetes für die Rhizomsperre finden.

Ansonsten gibts nicht mehr viel zu sagen, zur Zeit. Ausser vielleicht, dass der Teich ca. 35m³ beinhaltet und bis zu 1,85m tief ist. Derzeit wohnen 7 Koi darin, welche von der Größe aber bei weitem noch keine Champs sind. Aber das wird schon. Am Sonntag könnte es sein, dass noch 2 oder 3 Europäer in die UnterwasserWG ziehen. Mal sehen, ob was gefällt beim hiesigen Züchter/Händler.

Und jetzt seht euch einfach mal die Bilder an.

Auf positive und auch negative Kritik freu ich mich...

Grüsse aus Eferding, Chris

Edith möchte auch noch gerne auf diese Threads hinweisen und eventuelle Antworten bitten

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4248

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4254


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Das bin ich..... und das ist mein Teich.....*

Hallo Chris,

was mir gleich beim betrachten der Bilder aufgefallen ist.. ist das ein öffentlicher Weg??
Falls ja: Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt Angst, dass mir da mal ein Kind oder ein angetrunkener Nachbar reinfällt. 
Schmeiß mal die Suche mit dem Begriff "Kindersicherheit" an. 

Sonst sieht das Ganze ja richtig gut aus! Da kannst Du ja fast schon selbst mit den Koi schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Silverstorm (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Das bin ich..... und das ist mein Teich.....*

Hallo Annett

Nein, das ist kein öffentlicher Weg. Da bewegt sich nur der Nachbar mit seinem Traktor auf und ab. In punkto Kindersicherheit muss ich mir aber trotzdem noch was einfallen lassen, da ja mein Sohn auch gerade 20 Monate ist. Und den zieht das Wasser natürlich regelrecht an.

Werd sicher mal eine Runde mit den Kois um die Wette schwimmen.....

Chris


----------

